
Ask HN: Does your adblocker break the web? - whitepoplar
I use uBlock Origin + Privacy Badger on Chrome and while it used to be great, I now notice that it seems to break half the websites I visit. Does anyone else experience this? Any better options? Thanks!
======
rubenhak
I'm using AdBlock and "AdBlock for Youtube" and never experienced issues
except in LinkedIn Sales Navigator and Facebook Ads portals.

